
Show HN: Masked.link – A Stateless Link Shortener - step7750
https://masked.link
======
TimLeland
Neat idea but impossible to type unless I am missing something. I built a url
shortener using hashids [https://t.ly/](https://t.ly/)

------
gitgud
Nice! This looks like a similar idea to [1] Zero Width Shortner, except you
can actually see the characters!

[1] [https://zws.im/](https://zws.im/)

~~~
step7750
Thanks for linking that! It looks like zws is using Firebase as a backend
store to save the links while this just encodes it into the unicode.

I wonder if there's enough valid whitespace characters to store a meaningful
amount of bits in...

------
ibarrajo
Managed to have -12% compression rate =D

Couldn't copy and paste the link, it takes forever

[https://pastebin.com/e8ivtyev](https://pastebin.com/e8ivtyev)

------
rurban
Neat trick!

